# Cannabis Rex vs Swamp Thang?



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I have decided to go a different route and change out the Celestion 70/80 in my Traynor YCV40 and I have narrowed down my choice to either an Eminence Cannabis Rex or a Swamp Thang.

The Cannabis Rex seems to get rave reviews as a great match for this amp and was suggested to me in another thread.

The Swamp Thang has also piqued my interest with clips from the Eminence web site and on youtube.
My PC has excellent audio capabilities and I can certainly hear differences between them.
I can't say one is "better" than the other or even get a good idea how they will sound in my amp.

Has anybody compared these two speakers?
If so, what are your thoughts on them?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I've had both of these in the same amp, liked the Rex better. I'd give you a longer rundown but I gotta run at the moment. Here is where I got some of my info before trying out the speakers, thanks to BillM(RIP). I found what he wrote down to be pretty true. Copy and Paste from his site.

_*Eminence Cannabis Rex*
The Cannabis Rex gets its name from its hemp cone. Hemp fibers strengthen the cone and impart a different flavor than typical paper cones. The cones are made for Eminence by Tone Tubby, the leader in hemp-cone speakers. This is the warm/clean jazz speaker! It’s a great clean speaker, but its cleans have that hemp cone personality–soft-edged, but not mushy. It handles overdrive and distortion very well when you push it. It’s very efficient, one of the loudest speakers you can put in an amp, and it pushes out pretty, round bass notes really well. The top end is very sweet, even forgiving. This speaker couldn’t make a harsh note if it tried and is beautifully balanced bottom to top. Super for creamy lead work.

*Eminence Swamp Thang*
There’s nothing swampy about the Swamp Thang–this is the loudest, cleanest speaker in Eminence’s lineup, but its response is tilted towards the bass side. Eminence calls the treble response moderate, but I find its highs more prominent than the Texas Heat’s. It produces big, round lows, even in the BJr’s small cabinet. The magnet is huge and it will add noticeable weight to your BJr. It might hit an aftermarket, larger output transformer like the Heyboer I use. You can probably spin the baffle 180 degrees to place it at the lower right instead of upper left (from the back) for clearance. I use the Swamp Thang on my test bench because it’s so clean (I want to hear the amp, not the speaker) and the moderate highs keep the ice pick tones out of my ears. The Swamp Thang is not a truly neutral speaker; it adds a warm, woodwind-like undertone._


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

That's an interesting comparison, thanks for posting that info.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Only own the Swamp Thang but have plated a couple amps with CR's. I would start with the Cannabis... I don't think you can go wrong with that speaker. Just excellent across all frequencies. The Swamp Thang is terrific but the lows can be a bit overwhelming. It has nice presence and mids, but they're just not emphasized nearly as much as the lows. I found it was a great speaker for mixing, but by itself I don't think it would work for everyone.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback guys, it was really appreciated.

It was really tough deciding on which speaker to buy "sound unheard" but I've just ordered the Cannabis Rex. 
The CR seems not only like the "safe bet" but it should also be an excellent match for the YCV40.

I'm really looking forward to finding out how it sounds in my amp. Now the long wait for it to arrive ...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

The CR is what I went with in the end and it's been working for me for 5-6 years now. I'm sure you'll like it and if you don't they're popular enough that it'll be an easy sale.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

vadsy said:


> I'm sure you'll like it and if you don't they're popular enough that it'll be an easy sale.


I'm pretty sure I'm really going to like the CR.
Your right, if it doesn't work out the way I hope it will, I can always move on and try something different. But, it's always nice to make the right choice the first time.

I will post my thoughts on the CR when it arrives ...


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Jumping in to add some market data to the mix (some people seem to like knowing this stuff). If sales are any indication of satisfaction, CR wins big. In the past year, CR has outsold literally every other speaker in its price range by a pretty wide margin. The Canadian distributor keeps running out of stock because they are shipping them out faster than they can get new stock in.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for posting the sales info, that certainly seems to indicate a lot of love for the CR.
Sounds like I made the right choice.


----------

